# Box Launchers



## deanlange (Apr 26, 2010)

I am trying to determine what would make the zinger and gunners up launchers worth $150 more than the dogtra and dt systems.

Any insight would help?


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have never used anything other than the GU box launchers. But you can find them pretty inexpensively in the classified adds if you watch them close.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Not putting down the DogTra & DT launchers but they are used for different purpopses and require different material specs and performance requirements.

The dogtra and DT box launchers are more of a "Hold & Release" and are generally used for upland training. For example the DogTra box launcher will hold and release and live pheasant or pigeon giving you a somewhat controlled flush for trainnig.

The Gunners Up Box launcher does this as well but can also be used for throwing marks. The springs are much stronger on the GU launcher so the whole unit must be built stronger to withstand the tension of the springs be stretched and recoiling during release. 

Hope that helps? Clear as mud?????

Rich


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I have a Sure Flyte box launcher and one like the Dogtra, so these aren't the same brands.

BUT,

The GU seems to be similar to the old Sure Flyte and apparently the Zinger has similar strength.

I don't find the weak ones very good for upland training (unless the birds are very good) and the strong ones can be used for short marks - even with dead ducks.

I'm thinking of adding a GU because of the box around the bird. (When they can see out, they often crawl out of the pouch.)


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

deanlange said:


> I am trying to determine what would make the zinger and gunners up launchers worth $150 more than the dogtra and dt systems.
> 
> Any insight would help?


The Gunners Up and Zinger Box will give you a much better throw than the Dogtra or DT. Plus when you look at the GU and Zinger its easy to see the price difference.
Joe


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

Not that this is a huge deal but GU/Winger also fire off a primer which is nice.


----------



## jwh1949 (Apr 10, 2010)

I love my Zinger box,it also shoots a primer if wanted. Been using it for training and tests for @ 5 years and it is still working fine, Jack


----------



## GundogsOnline (Feb 16, 2011)

There are two type of Pop Boxes out there... Units that are designed for retrievers and flushing dogs are often built to open with considerable force and throw marks for dogs. Gunners-Up Box Style Launchers opens with enough force to throw a bumper or pigeon 40-60 feet. While retriever and flushing dog owners find this as an advantage, pointing dog owners should be looking for a unit that opens quietly and “releases the bird” without too much force. This is of considerable interest when you are first training a young dog to point. Currently, the only brand suitable for pointing dog owners is Dogtra. Dogtra offers two different sizes of bird launchers; quail and pheasant size. Both units offer the pointing dog trainer a gentle / quiet release of the bird.

-- Geoff

Here is an article that goes over the differences - BIRD LAUNCHERS AND DUMMY LAUNCHERS - BUYERS GUIDE


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

In my opinion it "depends" on what you want out of your bird launcher.
If you want marks thrown from your birds launcher or you are using ducks 90% of the time go with a zinger, Sure Flyte box launcher, Dogtra, gunners up. 
However if you are teaching upland, hunting, or pointing, I highly recommend the Higgins bird box. With this launcher the key will be to use good healthy strong birds.
Use a pigeon and dizzy it to much before planting? Bird is trapped, not dizzied enough birds flies off, same with chukar and pheasant only they will run, off. With the higgins box you take a fresh bird plant the box and then go get your dog. When your dog goes to flush the bird or point the bird you have a natural bird flush and no danger to your dog. 

The other box launchers can be extremely dangerous to dogs if the timing on the flush is not perfect. Or the dog is closer to the box than what you realize. 
I use them both put I prefer the higgins box over the others. 
Dave


----------



## jwh1949 (Apr 10, 2010)

I do like those "Higgins" boxes. Have used them in HRC Upland tests when a natural plant wouldnt work and they work extremely well. Their a little bit of a tight fit for a pheasent,we had a few tail feathers protrouding when using a rooster, but they did the job, Jack


----------



## RedlegHunter (May 19, 2010)

GundogsOnline said:


> There are two type of Pop Boxes out there... Units that are designed for retrievers and flushing dogs are often built to open with considerable force and throw marks for dogs. Gunners-Up Box Style Launchers opens with enough force to throw a bumper or pigeon 40-60 feet. While retriever and flushing dog owners find this as an advantage, pointing dog owners should be looking for a unit that opens quietly and “releases the bird” without too much force. This is of considerable interest when you are first training a young dog to point. Currently, the only brand suitable for pointing dog owners is Dogtra. Dogtra offers two different sizes of bird launchers; quail and pheasant size. Both units offer the pointing dog trainer a gentle / quiet release of the bird.


The Dogtra Pheasant launcher can be used to throw bumpers as well and will throw the 2inch Avery hexa bumpers about 10-15 yards with a nice arc when set on the highest spring tension and set on about a 45 degree angle (i had a bracket made to set under the launcher to achieve the angle for throwing bumpers). I find this is nice for throwing a diversion bird or a closer mark and works well mixed in with my 2 GU wingers. The dogtra launchers also come with the solenoid included and will work out of the box with both Dogtra and Tri Tronics remote release recievers. I also use my Pheasant launchers to throw quail and have had no issues with the small birds in the big launcher in case anyone was concerned about that as well, and retained the ability to throw Chucker and Pheasant if I want.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, the Higgins boxes are great when you need a natural flush. I just wished they made one big enough for a cock pheasant.


----------

